# Hitachi M12VC 2-1/4-HP Router $99 Free shipping!



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Labor Day sale on Amazon. Hitachi M12VC 2-1/4-Horsepower Variable-Speed Router

Hitachi M12VC 2-1/4-Horsepower Variable-Speed Router - Amazon.com

Bill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a super deal Bill. I bought one up here for $130 and I thought that was a really good deal. They are a very nice router to use.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Chuck,

I use those routers on my Cnc machines. This is a great deal for a new router. I got one for a backup.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There are people here in Australia obviously making HUGE profits when you compare router prices in general, however Hitachi Australia don't bother to list a single fixed base router no doubt because there is so little call for them compared to plunge routers except for the odd specialist application.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you were only going to buy one it should be a plunge. But if you are profiling board edges then the smaller fixed base routers are nicer to use. I hadn't thought about the VC in a CNC application but it should do very nicely for that.

While we are not as expensive as Oz compared to the states, Amazon Canada has the VC on for $127Can which doesn't account for the difference in exchange rates right now.


----------

